# Euer Fehlkauf 2012 wird gesucht: Welche Games hättet ihr euch lieber gespart?



## MaxFalkenstern (9. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Euer Fehlkauf 2012 wird gesucht: Welche Games hättet ihr euch lieber gespart?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Euer Fehlkauf 2012 wird gesucht: Welche Games hättet ihr euch lieber gespart?


----------



## Exar-K (9. Januar 2013)

Ich würde es zwar nicht als Fehlkäufe bezeichnen, aber einige Spiele haben zumindest meine Erwartungen nicht ganz erfüllt. Da fallen mir für 2012 unter anderem Diablo 3, SWTOR und Rage ein.


----------



## LSDSteven (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte 2012 nicht wirklich viel gekauft, aber da ich schon immer Fan der Planer-Reihe war konnte ich mir den fünften Teil nicht entgehen lassen. Aber das was die Entwickler hier abgeliefert hatten war schon unterirdisch schlecht... zitiert aus einer Bewertung eines anderen Käufers: "Da hätte ich ne Word-Tabelle nehmen können und Bilder anheften" trifft es wie die Faust aufs Auge.

Für alle die selbst mit dem Gedanken spielen, es gebraucht zu erwerben, lasst es... "Der Planer 5" schlimmer gehts nimmer


----------



## dangee (9. Januar 2013)

Dank PCG war ich stehts gut informiert und habe keine Fehlkäufe getätigt


----------



## Emke (9. Januar 2013)

UEFA Euro 2012 - hätte ich mir wirklich sparen können... keine Lizenz für sehr viele Nationalteams, eine Schande vor allem wenn es noch von EA kommt.

Ihr solltet vielleicht The War Z noch miteinbeziehen, ist bestimmt für sehr sehr viele ein Fehlkauf gewesen


----------



## smooth1980 (9. Januar 2013)

Far Cry 3 . Wurde viel zu schnell langweilig trotz Traumwertungen.


----------



## belakor602 (9. Januar 2013)

Hmm etwas verbuggt war Sniper Ghost Warrior, war aber nur 2€ deswegen würde ich es nicht ganz als Fehlkauf abschreiben...


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Januar 2013)

Zwar ein Ende 2011er Titel (inkl. 2012er Hinds DLC), aber trotzdem furchtbar: 

*Take on Helicopters*!

So sehr ich auch Fan der Arma-Reihe bin, so sehr ich auch Flugsimulationen liebe ... so ein ungenießbarer Batzen Software ist mir lange nicht untergekommen. Die Flugphysik ist ok, der Sound auch, ebenfalls der Editor ist genauso einfach und intuitiv zu bedienen wie in Arma 2. Aber dann kommt die Grafik, die Performance ... wenn ich die Grafik hochdrehe, ist es mit i5 2500k, 8 GB und GTX 570 absolut unspielbar (Arma 2 ruckelt da zwar, ist aber je nach Map noch erträglich). Die Qualität der Bodentexturen und Flugplätze ist dabei katastrophal, obwohl nur ein relativ kleines Gebiet befliegbar ist. Insgesamt musste ich dabei nicht selten an Sim Copter denken.

Zusammen mit der grauenhaften Performance kommt auch noch ein extremer Input-Lag (zum Fliegen mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit absolut katastrophal), lieblos integrierte TrackIR Unterstützung und eine bescheidene Bedienung der Cockpit-Instrumente (warum nicht einfach per Mausklick, wie z. B. in DCS, FSX oder Cliffs of Dover?).

Für mich war Bohemia Interactive bis dahin eine Softwareschmiede, der ich eigentlich blind vertraut habe, da ich nie enttäuscht wurde und immer das bekommen habe, was ich erwartet hab. Aber das war mal. Für mich der ungenießbarste Brocken Software des Jahres und ein würdiger Nachfolger für Test Drive Unlimited 2, das ich mir im letzten Jahr zugelegt habe.

Steam-Angebote sind halt doch nicht immer ihr Geld wert, selbst wenn es nur ein paar Euro sind.


----------



## knarfe1000 (9. Januar 2013)

Rage.

Gemessen an meinen Erwartungen ein echte Enttäuschung.


----------



## sTormseeka (9. Januar 2013)

D3....


----------



## undergrounderX (9. Januar 2013)

FIFA und Forza Horizon waren zwar keine klassischen Fehlkäufe. Aber im nachhinein würde ich nicht mehr den Vollpreis am Release Tag für beide Titel bezahlen


----------



## Chertograd (9. Januar 2013)

Mein Fehlkauf war im nachhinein Diablo3- viel zu unausgereift, verbuggt und zu schnell zuende. Ist auch nur ne neue Masche von Blizzard durch das Echtgeld AH an Kohle ranzukommen.
Des Weiteren WoW: Mists of Pandaria Addon... ist zwar Geschmackssache, aber das Questen war eine Qual und das süchtig machende WOW-Feeling ist nicht rübergekommen.


----------



## uziflator (9. Januar 2013)

NFS Most Wanted so ein kack Game das Originale ist um Welten besser.


----------



## Gast20180705 (9. Januar 2013)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Far Cry 3 . Wurde viel zu schnell langweilig trotz Traumwertungen.


 
bei mir das gleiche


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (9. Januar 2013)

Naruto Ninja Storm Generations, als DLC gute Idee, als eigenständiges Spiel nein.
Zu kurz, zu wenig Story (vorallem sogut wie keine neue oder Eigenständige Story) 
Einzig Story Präsentation und Tuniermodus sind gut, der Rest aber nicht.


----------



## Andreebremen (9. Januar 2013)

NFS Most Wanted ist das beste Rennspiel aus dem jahr 2012, hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht und Sound und Grafik sind ausgezeichnet.


----------



## weisauchnicht (9. Januar 2013)

Diablo 3


----------



## Tiakara (9. Januar 2013)

2012 könnte ich nicht sagen, dass ich einen Fehlkauf gehabt hätte, und ja, ich habe mir auch Diablo III gekauft und war damit voll und ganz zufrieden. Das einzige Spiel, wo ich vor dem Kauf nicht genau wusste, worauf ich mich einlasse war Guild Wars 2, aber da ich ein Fan des ersten Teils bin musste ich es mir einfach holen und bin auch nicht enttäuscht worden. 

Für mich also kein Fehlkauf 2012, etliche Male Glück bei diversen Betas und vielen F2P Veröffentlichungen sei dank.

P.S.: Online-Zwang berührt mich persönlich nicht, da ich vorzugsweise online Spiele, kann aber nachvollziehen, dass jemand dies zu seinen Bewertungskriterien hinzufügt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Januar 2013)

Mein einziger richtiger Fehlkauf war I Am Alive.
Warum hab ich ja bereits im "Was spielt ihr gerade"-Thread begründet:



> Hab kurz vor Ende des Jahres noch meinen Fehlkauf des Jahres durchgespielt: I Am Alive
> Das Spiel hat insgesamt einige nette Ideen und auch stellenweise eine schöne Endzeitatmosphäre, aber die negativen Aspekte überwiegen leider und haben mich im Laufe der Story extrem genervt.
> Das fängt schon mit der übertrieben realistichen Ausdauerleiste an. Nichts gegen ein bisschen Realismus, aber das man praktisch stirbt wenn man eine Minute am Stück läuft ist doch leicht unlogisch  Dazu kommt noch die extrem nervige Trommelmusik die jedesmal anfängt wenn die Ausdauerleiste unter 60% sinkt.
> Der größte Negativaspekt ist aber das Kampfsystem. Dank fummeliger Steuerung, schlechter KI und einigen Stellen, in denen das Balancing etwas besser sein könnte, werden die Kampfstellen schnell eintönig und langweilig, an den schwierigeren Stellen einfach nur nervtötend.
> ...


----------



## Piccolo676 (9. Januar 2013)

Duke Nukem Forever. Ich weiß, das kam bereits 2011 raus aber ich habs erst 2012 für 10€ gekauft. Den 10€ trauer ich immer noch nach, genauso wie den paar Stunden die ich für das Spiel gebraucht hab.


----------



## xStangx (9. Januar 2013)

Bei mir noch Assassins creed 3 >

Ich habs schon über ein Monat und ich kanns durch einen Bug immer noch net wirklich zocken. Außer jemanden wäre es egal mit 10, 15 fps zu zocken.


----------



## harlequin1976 (9. Januar 2013)

moin!

Siedler 7 - war bei Steam im Angebot und ich war so doof mir vorher keine Gameplay Details anzusehen..... Das ist für mich kein "Siedler" mehr. Das für mich beste Feature war die Gestaltungsmöglichkeit seiner Butze.
Das Online-Gedöns war größtenteils überflüssig - aber es bereitete wenigstens bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## Ilaya (9. Januar 2013)

Diablo 3 & WarZ

Da würde ich gerne mein Geld sofort wieder haben wollen. Bei WarZ läuft grade die Anfrage zum Käuferschutz via Paypal, das Geld hole ich mir auf jeden Fall wieder.


----------



## darthbomber (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte mir im Sommer ArmA2 gekauft, weilsch von Freunden wegen DayZ belatschert wurde. Da mir die Mod allerdings null gefiel, war der Kauf von ArmA2 fürn A****.


----------



## cronnos1 (9. Januar 2013)

torchlight 2


----------



## Mezha (9. Januar 2013)

NFS Most Wanted, Punkt!


----------



## tommy301077 (9. Januar 2013)

uziflator schrieb:


> NFS Most Wanted so ein kack Game das Originale ist um Welten besser.



Da stimme ich dir zu. Das Game hat zwar eine ganz gute Grafik und die Autos sehen auch sehr schick aus. Allerdings hab ich mich nach einer Stunde Spielzeit gefragt: Was mach ich hier? Und war das schon alles?

Warum wird nicht mal wieder ein Underground-Teil entwickelt? Ich fand die Fast & Furious-Atmosphäre genial und das aufpeppen der Autos mit unzähligen Teilen hat einen Heidenspaß gemacht. Manchmal hab ich den Rechner für ne Stunde eingeschalten, nur um meine Autos zu tunen und zu gestalten. Es wäre echt mal wieder Zeit dafür!


----------



## lars9401 (9. Januar 2013)

Hitman Absolution: Zu viel Splinter Cell zu wenig Hitman


----------



## Soulja110 (9. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn Diablo 3 unterm Strich schon nen Fehlkauf war, hats mir doch zumindest 1-2 Monate Spaß gemacht. Deswegen sage ich Black Ops 2. Zugegeben, so schlecht ist das Game in Ganzem betrachtet nicht, aber SP und Zombie Mode interessiert mich net, nur MP und der ist einfach nur katastrophal gebalanced, vom Spawnsystem fang ich jetzt mal garnet an...


----------



## Mendos (9. Januar 2013)

Bei mir wäre es Mass Effect 3 gewesen. Ein Glück hatte ich das nur für die Xbox geliehen.


----------



## Engelstattoo (9. Januar 2013)

Oh, 2012 habe ich ein paar mal daneben gegriffen. Unter dem Motto, es war einmal eine tolle Serie vor langer Zeit.
Max Payne... Der alte Max ist nicht mehr das was er mal war... Aus meiner Sicht durchschnittliche Kost ohne Flair der alten Parts.
Call of Duty Black Ops 2 das Jump and Gunspiel. Ein aufgewärmtes Gericht bleibt eines, egal wie man es würzt.
Diablo 3 the cult is over. Wenig Content und das alte Feeling ist weg. Viel Hype und Marketing zu  Lasten der Qualität.


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (9. Januar 2013)

RESIDENT EVIL 6

bohr ne. ey...


----------



## john1231 (9. Januar 2013)

darthbomber schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir im Sommer ArmA2 gekauft, weilsch von Freunden wegen DayZ belatschert wurde. Da mir die Mod allerdings null gefiel, war der Kauf von ArmA2 fürn A****.


 
zock mal ARMA2 mit deinen Freunden! Ist echt Genial. Ich find DayZ auch fürn A**** - das original ARMA2 ist viel lustiger!

zum Fehlkauf: Würde sagen Dark Souls PC.
Scheiß Grafik (selbst mit Fanfix) - Gameplay nur mit Joypad möglich.
Ruckler in diversen Dungeons.

Habe immerhin die ersten paar Bosse besiegt aber dann wars mir zu blöd. Vor allem weil man dann gleich 15 Punkte Menschheit auf einmal verliert und die 100 Jahre grinden müsste...


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (9. Januar 2013)

Guild Wars 2 war definitiv mein Fehlkauf 2012.
MMOs haben für mich an Reiz verloren....


----------



## Flo66R6 (9. Januar 2013)

Bei mir war es wohl Borderlands 2. Nerviger Gegner Respawn, schrott Story, zwanghaft "lustiger" Claptrap, sinnloser Multiplayer etc. Ich habe mich halt zum Kauf hinreißen lassen. Vielen Spielern gefällt es bestimmt wirklich gut aber meinen Geschmack trifft es so gar nicht. Ich habe mich ca. 20 Stunden damit rumgequält und dachte ich werde vielleicht doch noch damit warm.

Ich habe es dann schließlich drangegeben. Da macht mir ein mit 20% bewertetes WarZ mehr freude als Borderlands 2.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Theojin (9. Januar 2013)

SWTOR, auch wenn es 2011 rauskam. Aber das wird wohl mein Fehleinkauf des Jahrzehnts bleiben. Was das ganze so schlimm macht für mich, ich habe sogar die Softruine in der Collectors Edition erworben.

Aber nun gut, dafür habe ich jetzt einen Mahner auf meinem Schreibtische stehen - die Darth Malgus Figur, der mich bei jedem Einkauf am Rechner mit bösen Blick anschaut, und mich in Gedanken fragt, ob sich das Geld auch wirklich lohnt.

Ansonsten war 2012 nicht viel.

Tera vielleicht noch, aber in Verbindung mit Frogster war das eh vorher klar, das das nur ein Rohrkrepierer werden kann. Und so kam es ja dann auch.


----------



## Skyzzed (9. Januar 2013)

Diablo 3.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Cityboy (9. Januar 2013)

nüx ... alles zufriedenstellend eingekauft letztes Jahr. Alles was nicht so meins war .. liegt immernoch bei den Händlern rum und wurde nicht angefasst. Einziges Spiel das mir dann aber doch noch etwas schwabelig daherkamm war Rage. Da ich aber gradmal 10 Euro dafür bezahlt habe lies sich das verkraften.


----------



## Karrramba (9. Januar 2013)

eindeutig SW:TOR!

Kein Spiel hat mich derart enttäuscht. War die Beta für einige Tage noch unterhaltsam und machte neugierig auf mehr, so war die Spannungskurve kurz nach Kauf (unjd nein, ich habe nicht exessiv wie ein Süchtiger gespielt, sondern ruhig, gelassen und relativ unvoreingenommen) dahin. Alles gleich, endlose Wege, der Endcontent verdient(e) diese Bezeichnung eher nicht. 

Es gab zwar durchaus gute Ideen und Umsetzungen, doch aus meiner Sicht enttäuschte dieses Spiel bereits zur Halbzeit des ersten Charakters. Von anderen Spielen bekannte Funktionen gibt es zudem teilweise bis heute nicht. Ohne "Storyline" des Charakters hätte ich wohl nicht mal bis auf Maximallevel hochgespielt.

Hier wurde eine Chance dermaßen vertan, dass ich mir wirklich manchmal die Frage stelle, wer denn das Sagen bei solchen MultimillionenDollar-Entwicklungen hat.

Schade drum. Abgeschrieben, nächstes gekauft und zufrieden!!


----------



## Azur030 (9. Januar 2013)

definitv SW:TOR! 

mein gott was habe ich für hoffnungen in dieses spiel gesetzt (((((


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2013)

Bin von Fehlkäufen verschont geblieben.
Über das, was mich interessiert hat, hab ich mich vorab gut informiert und somit nur das gekauft, was für mich definitiv in Frage kam. Sogar preislich bin ich öfters sehr gut weggekommen.

Hoffe 2013 wird spielbezogen ein ebenso frustfreies Jahr.


----------



## Ichpennhalb (9. Januar 2013)

CoD Black Op 2 Multiplayer/Zombiemodus
Hier im Koop zu spielen braucht einfach zig Versuche, oft 10 mal, bis man gemeinsam in einer Party ist...


----------



## facopse (9. Januar 2013)

Mein absoluter Fehlkauf war die Doom 3 BFG Edition.


----------



## Fireball8 (9. Januar 2013)

Diablo 3: Hatte zwar anfangs echt Spaß mit dem Spiel, als ich dann aber die beiden ersten Schwierigkeitsgrade durchhatte, war die Lust am Game wie weggeblasen...hat mich einfach nicht mehr motiviert, schade drum :/
Guild Wars 2: Nicht unbedingt der "mega" Fehlkauf, aber trzdm ein kleiner...habe die Beta gezockt und das Game selber mit nem Waldi bis Lvl 49 oder so. Puff, auch da war die Lust plötzlich weg, irgendwie hat es mich einfach nicht mehr gepackt, es waren keine großen Highlights dabei. Der Kampf gegen den ersten Drachen war echt nett anzusehen, aber letztendlich ist es für mich auch wieder nur so ein AOE-Gespamme zumindest im WvWvW geworden.
BF3 Premium: Weiß nicht, was mich da gerissen hat, erneute 50€ in den Wind geschossen...total blind zugeschlagen, in der Hoffnung, dass damit alles besser wird..

Fazit: NIE WIEDER Spiele vorbestellen, außer ich bin mir absolut und zu 101% sicher und das nächste mal erst bei irgendnem Kumpel ausprobieren...was natürlich nicht unbedingt verhindert, dass die Lust irgendwann verschwindet 

MfG Fireball


----------



## Kerkilabro (9. Januar 2013)

Hier habe ich dank Keystores noch an den Fehlkäufen gespart: NFS: MW und FarCry 3. 
Habe mir mal über Steam Just Cause 2 gekauft für 2.50 €uro, das Spiel sieht bombe aus und macht kurzweiligen Spaß. Ich freue mich schon auf die Multiplayer Mod.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (9. Januar 2013)

*Diablo III*
Klick-dich-blöd-Spiel, dessen spielerischer Sinn in meinen Augen durch das Auktionshaus des gierigen Publishers zerstört wird. Im Koop sicherlich ganz witzig, konnte mich jedoch nicht lange begeistern. Von diesem Genre halte ich mich fern, von Spielen mit Auktionshaus aus dem Hause Acitivision-Blizzard sowieso. Torchlight 2 dürfte die deutlich bessere Wahl sein und kostet nur einen Bruchteil. Diablo III ist ein Spiel für Leute mit nervösem Zeigefinger und asiatische Gold-Farmer. Gehackt wird deswegen natürlich wie Sau. Passt zum Onlinezwang.

*Mass Effect 3 *
Bioware hat es nicht mehr drauf, wenn es um Rollenspiele geht. Nett inszeniert, aber ein für mich mehr als unbefriedigender Abschluss auf vielen verschiedenen Ebenen. Überflüssige Spielmechaniken, offensichtlich illusorische Entscheidungsfreiheit, dessen Auswirkungen nur mäßig von Bedeutung sind und deren Begradigung nicht einmal annähernd gut versteckt wird. Spielerisch noch weiter auf Action getrimmt, macht vielleicht im Kontext der Handlung Sinn, ginge aber auch besser. Das ursprüngliche Ende war zu kurz, zu löchrig und unbefriedigend. Die Entscheidungen selbst total irrelevant. Genauso Spielmechaniken, wie die Galaxie-Bereitschaft mit ihren generischen und langweiligen Nebenquests und die gesammelte Unterstützung macht sich am Ende nicht einmal bemerkbar. Weder spielerisch, noch inszenatorisch. Alles ins Allem ein durchschnittlicher Deckungsshooter mit Extras in Form seichter Rollenspielelemente. Meh...

*Max Payne 3*
Lange ist es her. Die Erwartungen waren groß. Zu groß. Aber unabhängig von den Erwartungen: ich fand die Handlung langweilig, die Charaktere unsympathisch bis überflüssig, die überladenen Grafikeffekte dämlich und Max' innere Monologe auf Dauer penetrant und viel zu weinerlich. Hätte er sich am Ende eine Kugel gegeben, hätte das bei mir wenigstens einen Hauch von Emotion ausgelöst und im Storyrahmen der gesamten Serie wäre das sogar verständlich gewesen. Vom stimmigen Film-Noir-Stil zu besoffenen Micheal Bay-Gewandt. Keine Steigerung in meinen Augen. Die Action ist geil, alles andere nicht.

*The War Z*
Zu Alpha-Zeiten hatte es vielversprechende Ansätze, die bislang noch nicht ausreichend umgesetzt wurde. Unwichtig, dass es offensichtlich auf dem Hype-Zug von DayZ mitreiten wollte, aber Konkurrenz belebt bekanntlich das Geschäft. Inzwischen weiß man, dass die Entwickler sich hinter Lügen, billigen Ausreden, falscher Werbung und leeren Versprechungen verstecken um mit möglichst wenig Aufwand, möglichst viel Geld einzuspielen. Hackern wurde quasi Tür und Tor geöffnet, kritische Stimmen gebannt und beleidigt, genau so wie Leute, die eine Rücherstattung fordern, die AGB sind von League of Legens geklaut, ebenso die Promo-Bilder und viele Spielmechaniken. Der Höhepunkt war der Steamrelease mit irreführender Spielbeschreibung. Laut Entwickler war es eine Missinterpretation der Spieler, aber auch Steam hat erkannt, dass die Entwickler nicht ganz sauber sind, haben das Spiel aus dem Store entfernt und sich dafür entschuldigt, es in dieser unfertigen Form ohne Hinweis auf den Zustand zuzulassen. Vielleicht wird noch etwas draus, vielleicht nicht. Bislang würde ich es als Fehlkauf einstufen.


----------



## Skaty12 (9. Januar 2013)

Hier wurde aber ein Spiel vergessen... wenn man es nicht lieber Abzocke nenne will: WarZ. Das ist der größte Fehlkauf meines Lebens gewesen.


----------



## DFR-Spike (9. Januar 2013)

TakeOn Helicopters war der schlimmste Fehlkauf des Jahres.
Wie kann ein Spiel das so schlecht aussieht, nur so bescheiden laufen?
Leider auf Steam gekauft, sonst hätte ich die DVD schon als Zielscheibe benutzt.


----------



## golani79 (9. Januar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> *Diablo III*
> Klick-dich-blöd-Spiel, dessen spielerischer Sinn in meinen Augen durch das Auktionshaus des gierigen Publishers zerstört wird.


 Früher hast mit Spielern gehandelt, jetzt im AH .. wo ist der große Unterschied?

2012 hatte ich keinen Fehlkauf - alles was ich mir gekauft habe, macht Spaß.


----------



## Errorelli (9. Januar 2013)

AC3 ganz klar

was man aus dieser guten Serie gemacht hat
man kann weder ordentlich klettern, noch haben die kämpfe auch nur einen hauch von anspruch und die steuerung ist versaut...

da schiebe ich lieber den 2. teil rein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2013)

Errorelli schrieb:


> da schiebe ich lieber den 2. teil rein


 Sehr delikat ausgedrückt... ^^


----------



## zockirrer (9. Januar 2013)

MoH Warfighter *hust*


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (9. Januar 2013)

Day Z (Arma II)  Ist einfach nicht mein Spiel. Bugfest


----------



## CByte (9. Januar 2013)

Ganz eindeutig
CoD Black Ops 2


----------



## xManu89x (9. Januar 2013)

-->Guild Wars 2. 

Auch wenn sie sich echt Mühe gegeben haben, finde ich es langweilig und schwach. Ich habe so gehofft, dass GW2 endlich WoW ablöst aber leider hat auch dieses Spiel mich nicht beeindruckt sodass ich wieder bei WoW bleibe das ich nun seit über 6 Jahre spiele. Ich hoffe, dass "The Elder Scrolls Online" so gut wird, dass ich WoW aufhören kann.

Meine anderen Spiele die ich gekauft habe bereue ich nicht, nur eben dieses Guild Wars 2 das ich bis Level 80 gespielt habe und dann nie wieder.


----------



## saubermann666 (9. Januar 2013)

Far Cry 2... Kam zwar nicht 2012 raus, habs aber erst letztes Jahr im SteamSale gekauft. Und es wurde 32 Minuten gespielt, dann ist es schon wieder von der Platte geflogen.
Das Nette dabei: Nach dem ich schon mit FC1 nicht so ganz warm geworden bin (nie mehr als 50% der Kampange gespielt), dacht ich mir ich kauf mir kein Far Cry mehr. Die Berichterstattung über den dritten Teil hab ich größtenteils ignoriert. Und irgendwas hat mich dann doch geritten den 3. Teil zu kaufen (ja, zum Vollpreis, und ja, für die XBox...).
Siehe da, einer meiner Highlights. Spiels gerade zum 2. Mal durch, klasse Spiel.


----------



## TyPe_X (9. Januar 2013)

Eindeutig Diablo 3. Zumindest in Sachen Motivation. Bis zum Inferno-Modus war es noch annehmbar, doch alles danach war einfach nur frustrierend und langweilig..


----------



## robby23 (9. Januar 2013)

Ganz eindeutig Max Payne 3. Ich habe mich selten so über ein Spiel geärgert. Ich hätte für jede Mini-Zwischensequenz und jede dieser blöden, überlfüssigen Effekt-Bildstörrungen/verzerrungen in den Bildschirm treten können. 

Da soll noch einmal einer kommen und sagen..."warte erstmal bis du das gespielt hast, nur durch einen Trailer kannst du noch nicht sagen wie das Spiel wird". Richtig... denn es ist noch schlimmer geworden, als befürchtet.

Oberflächliche Charaktere, alberne Story (wie oft wird da jemand vor Max' Augen entführt?!) und das langweiligste Gameplay, das ich je gesehen habe. Ich ärgere mich immernoch, dass ich dafür tatsächlich Geld ausgegeben habe.


----------



## Mothman (9. Januar 2013)

saubermann666 schrieb:


> Die Berichterstattung über den dritten Teil hab ich größtenteils ignoriert. Und irgendwas hat mich dann doch geritten den 3. Teil zu kaufen (ja, zum Vollpreis, und ja, für die XBox...).
> Siehe da, einer meiner Highlights. Spiels gerade zum 2. Mal durch, klasse Spiel.


 Komisch, das ging mir anders. 
Für mich war FC3 zwar kein Fehlkauf im eigentlichen Sinne, aber irgendwie eine der größten Enttäuschungen. Selten ein langweiligeren Open-World-Shooter gespielt. Repetitiver und anspruchsloser geht es ja kaum noch.


----------



## 33Sachse (9. Januar 2013)

Eindeutig MOH


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2013)

Also, richtig "Fehlkauf" gar nix, aber es gibt Spiele, die ich gekauft und kaum gespielt hab, weil sie mich nicht genug fesselten bzw. weniger als erwartet.

Vor allem Dishonored, oder auch Spec Ops: The Line


und sehr enttäuscht war ich von der Neuauflage von Doom3, da hatte ich mehr erwartet und auch gedacht, dass die beiden ersten Teile im neuen grafischen Gewand erscheinen - aber "Fehlkauf" wäre übertrieben, da ich es günstig bekommen hab.


----------



## legion333 (9. Januar 2013)

john1231 schrieb:


> zock mal ARMA2 mit deinen Freunden! Ist echt Genial. Ich find DayZ auch fürn A**** - das original ARMA2 ist viel lustiger!
> 
> zum Fehlkauf: Würde sagen Dark Souls PC.
> Scheiß Grafik (selbst mit Fanfix) - Gameplay nur mit Joypad möglich.
> ...


 
Was? Dark Souls ein Fehlkauf?  Das ist mMn das beste Spiel des Jahres (mal abgesehen von der Technik im Bezug auf Grafik, Steuerung und Server), wenn nicht sogar der letzten Jahre. Und wieso schleppst du 15 Punkte Humanity mit, und dann noch aktiv? Die würde ich eher an den Feuern oder für PvP benutzen  Achja und im DLC Gebiet kriegt man 15 Punkte in ca. 20 Minuten...


----------



## SiggiNB (9. Januar 2013)

Duke Nuken Forever und Warhammer 40k Spacemarine würde ich gerne wieder "Zurückkaufen lassen" meine absoluten Fehlkäufe im letzten Jahr, Doom3 hingegen fand ich einigermaßen gut mit Abstrichen, aber auch weil ich noch nichts aus der Doom-Reihe gespielt hatte, bis dato


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (9. Januar 2013)

Bei mir war es Hitman Absolution.
Es hat mich leider kaum gefesselt und war mich auch zu schwer weil ich viel zu ungeduldig beim spielen war und mich letzendlich nur durch die Levels geballert habe.
Doch Dark Souls PC war einfach nur der Hammer. Klar es ist ein verdammt schwieriges Drecksspiel aber es hatte einfach viel mehr euphorische Momente nach schwierigen Passagen gegeben, die bei Hitman nicht vorhanden waren.


----------



## l00ser2 (9. Januar 2013)

Definitiv Far Cry 3 ,Abseits der Singleplayerkampagne hatte ich mir weitaus mehr erhofft.
Kann mich noch daran erinner wie ich dasaß und drüber nachdachte welches Spiel ich mir nun holen sollte ,dass nun auch nach der Singleplayerkampagne noch genügend Ansporn zum Weiterspielen gibt.
Noch nichteinmal der Mp in Fc2 war soo schlecht (meine meinung) wie dieser nun und ich bin wirklich enttäuscht wie schnell (trotz hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad) ich durch den viel zu kurzen Sp gerauscht bin.
Dass war nun mein letztes Farcry ,so wie mich das Spiel enttäuscht hat.


----------



## TwilightSinger (9. Januar 2013)

Diablo 3 und SWTOR


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (9. Januar 2013)

Diablo 3


----------



## Buzzz (9. Januar 2013)

D3


----------



## ChiefScharief (9. Januar 2013)

Diablo III, Max Payne III ... vorallem von DIII wurde ich sehr enttäuscht - gehöre ich noch zu der Gattung der DI und DII Zocker die zwar hohe, aber auch gerechtfertigte Erwartungen gestellt haben.


----------



## ganderc (9. Januar 2013)

Diablo 3, black ops 2, hitman absolution


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (9. Januar 2013)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Bei mir war es Hitman Absolution.
> Es hat mich leider kaum gefesselt und war mich auch zu schwer weil ich viel zu ungeduldig beim spielen war und mich letzendlich nur durch die Levels geballert habe.


 
dann ist das game schuld an deiner unfähigkeit? 

wer sich zum release black ops und warfighter gekauft hat den sollte man nochmal den selben betrag abnehmen.
es war doch von anfang an klar das nix bei rum kommt.

einige haben das prinzip und die freude des zockens immer noch nicht verstanden. schämt euch


----------



## shippy74 (9. Januar 2013)

Bei mir war und ist es BF3, kam zwar im Oktober habs aber erst Anfang Januar gekauft. ich war noch nie von einem Spiel so sehr enttäuscht worden. Grafik ist halt doch nicht alles.


----------



## SnakeP (9. Januar 2013)

bei mir ganz klar Port Royale 3, ich dachte mir schon beim Kauf dass das ein Fehler sein würde, schließlich ist das Spiel von Kalypso....


----------



## DrKuki (9. Januar 2013)

Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion (ist ja Standalone)
Keine neuen Erfolge, keine Einbeziehung der Originalspielstände, Steampflicht, total unglaublich überteuert für alle die bereits die Vorgängerversionen haben, usw.


----------



## Enisra (9. Januar 2013)

SnakeP schrieb:


> bei mir ganz klar Port Royale 3, ich dachte mir schon beim Kauf dass das ein Fehler sein würde, schließlich ist das Spiel von Kalypso....


 
Ansich könnte man das ja so stehen lassen, doch leider macht es dieser Versuch da Nachtreten zu wollen, alles zunichte und schrumpft eher zu einer Peinlichkeit ...
Was Nachtreten generell macht, aber wenn es schlecht ausgeführt wird noch mehr

Und da ich nicht nur Wertungen lese sondern Tests war der einzige Fehlkauf 2012 *Überhaupt *nur eine _Stange Mentos Lakritz_


----------



## snaapsnaap (9. Januar 2013)

Keines, hab aber auch nicht so gehypte Spiele wie ME3, FC3, BO2 oder AC3 gekauft.
Viele andere vermeintliche Top Titel hab ich auch nur kurz angeschaut (Tests, Lets Play, oder auch mal ne "Demo") um zu wissen das es Mist ist, bzw das selbe wie in den Vorgängern.

Gekauft wurde eigentlich nur FIFA13, Hitman und das Humble Bundle 5 mit Bastion, Super Meat Boy, Braid und Limbo, kann mich also garnicht beschweren 

Hitman fand ich anfangs auch etwas langweilig, aber nach und nach wurde es besser, vorallem die Herausforderungen machen Spaß.


----------



## Dai-shi (9. Januar 2013)

Legend of Pegasus ... bin ich wirklich der Einzige hier der darauf reingefallen ist? ^^


----------



## Maiernator (9. Januar 2013)

So ich schau mal schnell in mein amazon acc
Hab  2012 nicht viel gekauft, ganze 4 Spiele. Diablo 3, mario wiiu, batman arkham city und blops 2.
Gut die prepare to die edition von dark souls lass ich mal aussen vor.
Fehlkäufe waren alle vier nicht, da ich schon meinen Spaß hatte. Enttäuscht war ich nen bisschen von mario, wurde doch schon arg viel recycelt, trotzdem reicht die Kritik nicht aus um es als Fehleinakuf zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Kartamus (9. Januar 2013)

Fehlkauf 2012: Need for Speed - Most Wanted (2012)
Nehmt meinen Rat an: Niemals ein Spiel kaufen ohne vorher eine Demo gespielt zu haben!!!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Januar 2013)

Naja so richtig einen Fehlkauf hab ich auch nicht getan. Bis auf einen und das ist WWE 13 für die Xbox. Schlechter als der Vorgänger und das will was heißen. Das ist ein Bugfest, das sogar fast mit WarZ mithalten kann ^^

Enttäuscht wurde ich bei vielen Spielen:
1, ME3 mehr muss man nicht sagen.
2. Diablo 3: Wobei ich mir das erst vor kurzem geholt habe und deswegen sogar noch Spaß bei habe. Aber dieser Onlinezwang ist nervtötend. Hab mich halt doch von nem Kumpel beschwatzen lassen, da er gerne einen Kollegen zum zocken gehabt hätte. Und für 25 Euro wars jetzt auch nicht so der Beinbruch.
3. Max Payne 3: Hier darf man mich nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag das Spiel. Kurzweilige Action und der Multiplayer macht mir sogar Spaß. Wenn da nicht ständig diese "MaxPayne3.exe funktioniert nicht mehr" Abstürze nach genau 1:30 h wären  Mit Max Payne hat das Spiel aber herzlich wenig zu tun. Deswegen wars auf der Xbox ein Fehlkauf. Für 12 € bei Steam kann ich jetzt wenigstens umsonst den MP zocken ^^
4. Lucius: Naja mehr erhofft, als es war. Kann mich nichtmal dazu zwingen es weiter zu spielen.
Edit: 5. Gerade noch in der Steamlibrary gesehen: Towns... Das klang super, ist aber genau wie WarZ weit von einem fertigen Produkt entfernt.

Sonst hab ich mich aber gehörtig zurückgehalten und Spiele vornehmlich geliehen. 
AC3 zum Beispiel. Man war das teils frustrierend das Spiel.... und das Ende... da hat jemand zuviel ME gespielt ^^


----------



## OutsiderXE (9. Januar 2013)

Der einzige Fehlkauf war für mich Dear Esther. Kein richtiges Spiel und die Story spielt zu sehr im Kopf des "Spielers" ab.


----------



## Arnarmo (9. Januar 2013)

Das erste Mal dass ich hier einen Kommentar hinterlass, aber bei der News muss ich einfach mal etwas loswerden 

Mein Fehlkauf 2012: The War Z


----------



## Butchnass (9. Januar 2013)

Mein Fehlkauf ist Black Ops 2, dies hatte ich vorbestellt bei amazon.co.uk und dadurch einen sehr günstigen Preis erhalten. Das hat mich wieder einmal verführt, in Zukunft werde ich nicht mehr vorbestellen, es gibt sowieso alle irgendwann im sale.
Das Spiel selbst fand ich einfach nur langweilig, es ist leider immer wieder dasselbe. Das war mir auch vorher bewusst, aber ich dachte immer einmal im Jahr kann ich mir das antun. Mittlerweile empfinde ich aber selbst dieses eine Mal zu viel.


----------



## Chazer (9. Januar 2013)

Gibt bei mir nichts was ich jetzt als Fehlkauf bezeichnen würde, letztlich haben alle Spiele ihren Soll erfüllt (Auch D3, ME3 und BO2. Bei Max Payne 3, AC3 und Dishonored hatte ich keine Zweifel)
Wobei Medal of Honor ist grenzwertig der Single Player war nett, nicht mehr, vielleicht sogar weniger. Aber der Multplayer konnte doch einiges rausholen, vorausgesetzt ich hatte meinen  "Buddy" dabei.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2013)

Hmm..bei mir ist das schwierig, weil ich nur Spiele zum Vollpreis kaufe, bei denen ich mir sicher bin, dass sie auch wirklich gut werden. Alles andere wird bei irgendwelchen Aktionen gekauft. 
Im Moment würde ich Hotline Miami sagen. Hab viel von dem Spiel gehört, viel gutes und es mir dann bei der Weihnachtsaktion geholt. Das Spiel an sich scheint auch echt super zu sein, nur dieses blöde Geflackere dabei überall, da muss man ja aufpassen, dass man keinen epileptischen Anfall kriegt. Oder kann man das Flackern irgendwo ausstellen?
Ich zocke sonst ja auch Retro-Spiele, hab nie Probleme damit gehabt, aber DA ist ja alles nur am flackern. Da wirds einem beim Spielen dann schlecht. Echt schade, weil vom Gameplay scheint es toll zu sein.


----------



## saubermann666 (9. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Komisch, das ging mir anders.
> Für mich war FC3 zwar kein Fehlkauf im eigentlichen Sinne, aber irgendwie eine der größten Enttäuschungen. Selten ein langweiligeren Open-World-Shooter gespielt. Repetitiver und anspruchsloser geht es ja kaum noch.


 
Hm, stimmt natürlich - irgendwie macht man immer das selbe. Und selbst auf "schwer" ist es für mein Geschmack zu leicht. Aber vielleicht ist es auch grad der Grund, warum ich es z.Z. so gerne spiele. Einfach daddeln, ohne großen Frustfaktor... Außerdem gefällt mir die Aufmachung der Pflanzen und Tierwelt - und am meisten Spaß hab ich auch tatsächlich abseits der Storymissionen*, das Einnehmen der Außenposten macht mir nach wie vor Spaß 

*Wobei die Geschichte mit den Charakteren mM durchaus gelungen ist, viel tragen dazu die Synchronsprecher bei.


----------



## lotpiteert (9. Januar 2013)

Diablo 3, warum auch immer. Bin ich mittlerweile zu alt? Diablo 1 und 2 habe ich bis zur Vergasung (pc-alert) gespielt, aber mit dem Nachfolger wurde ich nicht richtig warm. Eventuell ist es tatsächlich ein Multiplayerspiel? Macht es dann mehr Spaß?


----------



## ampelmaennchen79 (10. Januar 2013)

Borderlands 2. ich muss zugeben, dass ich den ersten Teil nie gespielt habe. Aufgrund der guten Bewertungen von BL2 und der steam Weihnachtsaktion habe ich dann doch zugeschlagen. Aber mit diesem Quatsch Setting und furchtbarem Interface kann ich nix anfangen.
 Und dann das Geplapper die ganze zeit.......


----------



## Metko1 (10. Januar 2013)

ampelmaennchen79 schrieb:


> Und dann das Geplapper die ganze zeit.......


 
also wenn das dir auf die nerven ging war für dich BL2 definitiv nicht dein spiel.
Ich zB. fand es richtig lustig und sehr viel spaß gemacht 

hmm mein fehlkauf wäre auch Diablo 3 obwohl ich über 100 stunden gespielt hab,  das ganze Echtgeld auktionshaus hat mir den spielspaß verdorben aber muss auch zugeben das ich seit den ganzen neuerungen wie paragon lvl nicht gespielt hatte.

oohh und nicht zu vergessen The war Z     meine freunde hatten sich überlegt Day Z zu holen und hörten von The war Z was angeblich besser sein sollte und am ende kam nur pure entäuschung und dann auch noch heftige skandale


----------



## Mothman (10. Januar 2013)

saubermann666 schrieb:


> Hm, stimmt natürlich - irgendwie macht man immer das selbe. Und selbst auf "schwer" ist es für mein Geschmack zu leicht. Aber vielleicht ist es auch grad der Grund, warum ich es z.Z. so gerne spiele. Einfach daddeln, ohne großen Frustfaktor... Außerdem gefällt mir die Aufmachung der Pflanzen und Tierwelt - und am meisten Spaß hab ich auch tatsächlich abseits der Storymissionen*, das Einnehmen der Außenposten macht mir nach wie vor Spaß
> 
> *Wobei die Geschichte mit den Charakteren mM durchaus gelungen ist, viel tragen dazu die Synchronsprecher bei.


Ja, ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang meinen Spaß mit FC3. Das will ich nicht leugnen. Aber insgesamt war ich irgendwie SEHR enttäuscht und dann doch relativ schnell gelangweilt. Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach zu viel erwartet.
Deshalb würde ich es auch keinen "Fehlkauf" nennen. Denn ich hätte es mir so oder so gekauft (schon der Neugierde wegen) und hatte schon mehr Spaß, als bei so manch einem anderen Titel. Aber im Gesamten bei weitem nicht so viel, wie ich mir erhofft hatte.


----------



## Kwengie (10. Januar 2013)

für mich war der DLC "Armored Kill" zu Battlefield 3 ein Fehlkauf, weil meiner Meinung die nervige Gunship das DLC zerstört hat.


----------



## TesterTwo (10. Januar 2013)

Ganz klar: GW2
Nett am Anfang, von wegen neue Welt und Spielmechaniken, aber nachdem die Charakterentwicklung abgeschlossen ist, ist es einfach nur langweilig.
Zumal die persoenlichen Questen a) viel zu wenig sind, b) sich zu wenig unterscheiden (bzw. ab einem bestimmten Level identisch sind), c) zu wenig die Magie beruecksichtigen (immer mehr neuere und groessere Technologien, aber keine neuen Zauber oder Rituale) und d) Traherne.
Dazu kommt, dass teilweise beeindruckenden Gelaende (z.B. Goetterfels) kaum genutzt werden.


----------



## masterofcars (10. Januar 2013)

Öhm. Da gabs so einige. Größter Fehlkauf: Alan Wake und Guild Wars 2.
Weitere Fehlkäufe: Max Payne, Silent Hunter 5 da nicht lauffähig unter Win7, Diablo3 war auch nicht so der Reisser.Pole Position 2012 Manager hat mir auch den Spass verhagelt.

Ergänzung: Port Royal3 und noch ein paar andere. SWTOR hatte ich auch, hat aber sein Geld verdient in den 2 Monaten wo ich es gespielt habe^^


----------



## golani79 (10. Januar 2013)

masterofcars schrieb:


> [...] Silent Hunter 5 da nicht lauffähig unter Win7, [...]



Das Spiel funktioniert sehrwohl unter Windows 7 ...


----------



## Zsark (10. Januar 2013)

Diablo 3 ein absoluter Fehlkauf, sonst habe ich nicht viele Spiele gekauft. 
Guild Wars 2 finde ich persönlich ganz gut. Macht Spass und reicht mir, hab eh nicht viel Zeit zum spielen.


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist es ganz eindeutig Guild Wars 2.

Also damals hab ich 3 Jahre lang WOW-Vanilla gespielt und nach erscheinen des ersten Addons aufgehört. Ich war von Vanilla verzaubert, habe so viele tolle Erinnerungen dran. Seit dem habe ich die meissten MMORPGs ausprobiert in der Hoffnung dieses Gefühl wieder zu erleben. Vergeblich.

GW2 war nach TOR meine letzte Hoffnung aber für mich ist der MMORPG Zug wohl abgefahren. Es reizt mich einfach überhaupt nicht mehr - nach WOW kommt es mir so vor als ob ich 90% der Spielmechaniken schon gesehen habe, wenn auch etwas anders.

Nein, ich behaupte nicht daß GW2 ein WOW Klon ist, das sind meine Empfindungen. Dieses YEHAAA-Gefühl als wir Ragnaros daß erste Mal legten oder dieses Kinnladerunterklapp-Gefühl als ich daß erste Mal durch die Tore von Stormwind gelaufen sind oder dieses Endlich-Down-Gefühl als Onyxia viel werde ich woohl nie wieder haben. Warte ich eben auf Titan...

edit: Hab gerade den Post über mir gelesen. Diablo 3 spiele ich immer noch


----------



## masterofcars (10. Januar 2013)

Schmeiss mal die Tipps rüber. Ich habs nicht zum Laufen gebracht das Silent Hunter 5.
Ist allerdings schon ein paar Monate her, das ich es probiert habe.


----------



## golani79 (10. Januar 2013)

Da wäre es mal gut zu wissen, welches Problem du überhaupt hast. Bei mir hat das Spiel nach der Installation ohne Probleme gestartet - hab nichts extra machen müssen.


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2013)

masterofcars schrieb:


> Schmeiss mal die Tipps rüber. Ich habs nicht zum Laufen gebracht das Silent Hunter 5.
> Ist allerdings schon ein paar Monate her, das ich es probiert habe.


 
Beschreib mal Deinen Fehler oder nutze google 

Silent Hunter 5 funktioniert nicht mehr nach Launcher | Forums


Hilft Dir das vielleicht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2013)

Ach, ich hatte doch einen Fehlkauf vergangenes Jahr, auch wenn der Titel von Ende 2011 stammt:

L.A. Noire

Die Story und das Setting waren das einzig Beste daran. Das Gameplay dagegen... 
Zu krampfige Spurensuche, die Zeugen-/Verdächtigenbefragung war auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, die 30 FPS-Bremse, diverse Bugs und logische Ungereimheiten...

Muss den Kauif wohl stark verdrängt haben.


----------



## Farragut (10. Januar 2013)

D3, obwohl ich es nicht als Fehlkauf, eher als größte Enttäuschung ansehe. Ich versteh noch immer nicht wie man dem Kunden zumuten kann bei einem spiel erst "richtig" spaß zu bekommen, wenn er es 2-3 mal durchgespielt hat.


----------



## K3ymast3r (10. Januar 2013)

SWTOR. nach story-teil einfach nur lame


----------



## shippy74 (10. Januar 2013)

Farragut schrieb:


> D3, obwohl ich es nicht als Fehlkauf, eher als größte Enttäuschung ansehe. Ich versteh noch immer nicht wie man dem Kunden zumuten kann bei einem spiel erst "richtig" spaß zu bekommen, wenn er es 2-3 mal durchgespielt hat.



Sowas nennt man beschäftigungs- Therapie, da gehts nur darum den Spieler lange bei der Stange zu halten.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (10. Januar 2013)

Ich würde gerne sagen, dass Mass Effect 3 ein Fehlkauf war. Aber ich habe es mir nur geholt, um zu sehen, WIE schlecht es ist. Und es war in der Tat so schlecht, dass ich nur darüber lachen kann, von daher ist es kein Fehlkauf. 

Den anderen möglichen Fehlkauf, Diablo 3, habe ich ohnehin sofort gemieden.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (10. Januar 2013)

SnakeP schrieb:


> bei mir ganz klar Port Royale 3, ich dachte mir schon beim Kauf dass das ein Fehler sein würde, schließlich ist das Spiel von Kalypso....


 
Inwiefern ist PR3 denn schlecht? Ich habe es noch nicht, würde es mir aber mal für wenig Geld holen. Dass Kalypso-Spiele schlecht sind, finde ich nicht. Die Tropico-Teile faszinieren mich noch immer. Patrizier IV habe ich hier auch noch rumfliegen.


----------



## d2wap (10. Januar 2013)

Für mich war mein größter Fehlkauf im Jahr 2012 definitiv Satinavs Ketten.
Das war zum Glück auch der Einzige.


Diablo 3 war definitiv kein Fehlkauf. Auch wenn es die Erwartungen nicht erfüllte, die viele gestellt haben, spiete es ein jeder doch mindestens 50 Stunden - und da bekam man für sein Geld mehr als genug geboten.
Doch das ist ein anderes Fass, das ich nun lieber nicht weiter anfasse (omg, schlechte Wortspiele sollte ich unterlassen...)


----------



## masterofcars (10. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Beschreib mal Deinen Fehler oder nutze google
> 
> Silent Hunter 5 funktioniert nicht mehr nach Launcher | Forums
> 
> ...




Das könnts gewesen sein. Ich probiers nochmal heute abend. Danke


----------



## Blackeurope (10. Januar 2013)

für mich wohl Borderlands 2.
Das hat mich nicht so gefesselt wie gehofft und dann hätte man es via steam ein paar Wochen später auch noch erheblich günstiger haben können.


----------



## Luzzifus (10. Januar 2013)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Guild Wars 2 war definitiv mein Fehlkauf 2012.
> MMOs haben für mich an Reiz verloren....



Das ist aber nicht die Schuld von GW2, sondern von dir selbst. 

Mir gehts da genauso, und vielen anderen sicher auch: Man ist inzwischen so derartig gesättigt mit althergebrachten Spielprinzipien, dass man häufig in einem neuen Spiel keinen wirklichen Reiz mehr sieht, auch wenn es technisch gut ist. Man hat einfach das Gefühl, alles schon zu kennen.

Das geht mir grundsätzlich mit sehr vielen Spielen so, Borderlands 1 z.B. habe ich geliebt und inklusive aller DLCs mehrfach durchgespielt. Borderlands 2 war mir nach einer Stunde schon langweilig. Warum? Borderlands 1 war etwas neues, Teil 2 ist es nicht mehr.

Etwas anders bei GW2: Mir hat das Spiel sehr viel Spass gemacht, es hat mich immerhin ca. 2 Monate lang beschäftigt und gut unterhalten. Für mich war es technisch und vom kurzweiligen Spielspass her das beste MMO seit WoW. Leider wenig bis kein Endgame, also war dann Schluss. Da war es wieder, das Gefühl alles schon gesehen zu haben. Trotzdem sehe ich es nicht als Fehlkauf an, denn die 2 Monate wars schön. Ist ja auch völlig normal dass irgendwann die Luft raus ist.

Diablo 3 hat mir auch Spass gemacht. Insgesamt 150 Spielstunden sind ja wohl mehr als genug Gegenwert für 50€. Außerdem kann man in D3 (im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen MMOs) auch nach längeren Pausen immer mal wieder reinschauen, einfach ein paar Stunden Monster verdreschen und wenn man keine Lust mehr hat hört man wieder auf.

Mein einziger Fehlkauf dieses Jahr war Civilization 5. Nicht weil das Spiel Mist ist, sondern weil ich es ums Verrecken nicht zum laufen bekomme. Es startet gar nicht erst. Sehr schade, denn ich hätte (auch jetzt gerade wieder) richtig Lust es zu spielen.

Ansonsten habe ich in letzter Zeit am meisten Spass bei Ausflügen in Spielegenres, die ich bisher wenig bis gar nicht gespielt habe und bei Spielen mit unkonventionellen Ideen und Charakter (atmosphärisch). Stichwort Indiegames.


----------



## matrixfehler (10. Januar 2013)

Max Payne 3
GTA4
Resident Evil 5

Was ein Schrott...
Von Max Payne ist fast nix übrig geblieben, das stundenlange Selbstmitleids-Geflenne ist nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Mendos (10. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> L.A. Noire
> 
> Die Story und das Setting waren das einzig Beste daran. Das Gameplay dagegen...
> Zu krampfige Spurensuche, die Zeugen-/Verdächtigenbefragung war auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, die 30 FPS-Bremse, diverse Bugs und logische Ungereimheiten...


 
Vorallem war das Gameplay so eintönig und simpel. Ich hatte ja auf ein richtiges Detektivspiel gehofft, aber da war LA Noire in jeder Hinsicht eine Enttäuschung. Da hätten sie sich mal ein Beispiel an Bladerunner nehmen können.


----------



## TiCron (10. Januar 2013)

ihr habt The War Z vergessen!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Januar 2013)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Was ein Schrott...
> Von Max Payne ist fast nix übrig geblieben, das stundenlange Selbstmitleids-Geflenne ist nicht auszuhalten.


 
Erstes Max Payne, dass du gespielt hast? Da ist die Serie sich nämlich sehr treu geblieben. Max war auch schon in Teil 1 und 2 ein versoffener Antiheld, der sich im Selbstmitleid windet und oft kurz vor dem Suizid steht. 

BTT:
Da ich eigentlich immer sehr darauf achte, welche Spiele ich mir kaufe, hab ich kein Spiel da, dass ich wirklich schlecht finde - nur Spiele von denen ich mir mehr versprochen hatte:

*Dishonored *- Tolles Setting, interessantes Gameplay, ganz furchtbar lahm erzählt. Man ist nach grob 7-8 Stunden durch, auch wenn man die Stadt erforscht. Schade, da hätte man meiner Meinung nach viel mehr rausholen können. Zu dem ist das Spiel viel zu einfach.

*Ghost Recon: Future Soldier - *Am Anfang echt spaßig, aber sehr schnell dann doch immer wieder das Gleiche. Wird recht fix langweilig.


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2013)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die Schuld von GW2, sondern von dir selbst.



Du hasst es erfasst  Es ging hier aber nicht um Schuldzuweisung, etwas daß sich in diesem Lande allergrößter Wichtigkeit erfreut, es eht hier um Fehlkäufe.

Und GW2 war definitiv mein größter Fehlkauf da ich es stinklangweilig finde.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2013)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist PR3 denn schlecht? Ich habe es noch nicht, würde es mir aber mal für wenig Geld holen. Dass Kalypso-Spiele schlecht sind, finde ich nicht. Die Tropico-Teile faszinieren mich noch immer. Patrizier IV habe ich hier auch noch rumfliegen.


 
Ich könnte eher sagen warum es gut ist 
Das was nervig an dem Spiel ist, sind die Seekämpfe und das man den MP von Partrizier 4 nicht übernommen hat
Ich würde ja sagen, der Test dazu sagt eigentlich alles aus über die Stärken und Schwächen


----------



## Pootch (10. Januar 2013)

Diablo 3... nach 100h aufgehört...
Auktionshaussurfing kann man auch auf ebay betreiben.


----------



## Enisra (10. Januar 2013)

Pootch schrieb:


> Diablo 3... nach 100h aufgehört...
> Auktionshaussurfing kann man auch auf ebay betreiben.


 
hach ja, so Typen sind immer wieder Knuffig


----------



## Vordack (10. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hach ja, so Typen sind immer wieder Knuffig


 
Recht hast Du, wir sind hier aber nicht im Flame Thread  Also halt Dich gefälligst dran Du NOOB!  (fight fire with fire^^)

/OT


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (10. Januar 2013)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Max Payne 3
> GTA4
> Resident Evil 5
> 
> ...


 

Naja das stundenlange Selbstmitleidsgeflenne ist das EINZIGE was von Max übrig geblieben ist  

Wie ich auch schon sagte: Es ist ein ziemlich cooler Actioner aber mit der Story von Payne hat es nix mehr am Hut. Ich frag mich ernsthaft, was Remedy damals in dem Interview meinte, dass Rockstar den Wurzeln treu bleibt. Vermutlich eben die Monologe und teile der Ballermechanik.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (10. Januar 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Erstes Max Payne, dass du gespielt hast? Da ist die Serie sich nämlich sehr treu geblieben. Max war auch schon in Teil 1 und 2 ein versoffener Antiheld, der sich im Selbstmitleid windet und oft kurz vor dem Suizid steht.


 
Man sollte aber bedenken, wie viele Jahre zwischen den ersten beiden Teilen und dem dritten liegen und inwieweit sich der Charakter verändert. Charakterentwicklung gleich null. Da hätte ich im dritten sehr viel mehr erwartet, als dass er sich dauernd nur über sein Leben beschwert, während er einer Clebrity-*** hinterherläuft. Deswegen wäre es verständlich und in meinen Augen sogar gut gewesen, wenn er sich endlich die Birne weggeblasen hätte. Das wäre mal ein Fortschritt um etwas an der Situation zu ändern.


----------



## Turalyon (10. Januar 2013)

Da fehlt aber auch der Re-Release von Final Fantasy 7. Eigentlich keinerlei Neuerungen (ich konnte auch die Urversion immer noch unter XP spielen) und das aufgezwungene Cloud Saving ist eine Bestrafung für jeden Käufer (20 Minuten warten, bis der Server synchronisiert hat, ist eine Zumutung, wenn man das Spiel speichern will)


----------



## spekedaja (10. Januar 2013)

Definitiv Guild Wars 2 ! Was für ein verf*****s Skillsystem. Macht mir überhaupt keinen spass.


----------



## Kratos333 (10. Januar 2013)

Najo, die Titel die stimmen schon so. 
Die anderen wie hier genannt werden von wegen GW2 oder Max payne 3 ... darüber kann ich eigentlich nur lachen


----------



## TwoSnake (10. Januar 2013)

MoH. nuff said


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Januar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber bedenken, wie viele Jahre zwischen den ersten beiden Teilen und dem dritten liegen und inwieweit sich der Charakter verändert. Charakterentwicklung gleich null. Da hätte ich im dritten sehr viel mehr erwartet, als dass er sich dauernd nur über sein Leben beschwert, während er einer Clebrity-*** hinterherläuft. Deswegen wäre es verständlich und in meinen Augen sogar gut gewesen, wenn er sich endlich die Birne weggeblasen hätte. Das wäre mal ein Fortschritt um etwas an der Situation zu ändern.


 Da liegen natürlich fast 10 Jahre Entwicklungszeit dazwischen. Spielzeit allerdings nicht. Von daher passt das so schon ganz gut, meiner Meinung nach. 
Aber hier sind Geschmäcker echt verschieden. Ich fande den dritten Teil Klasse. Vor allem und gerade die Erzählung und Erzählweise mit dem melancholischen Unterton war absolut toll gemacht. Aber vllt. bin ich da auch keine Referenz, da ich schon ab dem ersten Teil absoluter Fanboy bin und war


----------



## naaaa (10. Januar 2013)

Modern Warfare 3!

Viel zu viele cheater, vergleichsweise schlechte Grafik und frustrierend schnelles Gemetzel.

Selbst der Vorgänger hatte auf Grund des Level-Designs mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Januar 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber bedenken, wie viele Jahre zwischen den ersten beiden Teilen und dem dritten liegen und inwieweit sich der Charakter verändert. Charakterentwicklung gleich null. Da hätte ich im dritten sehr viel mehr erwartet, als dass er sich dauernd nur über sein Leben beschwert, während er einer Clebrity-*** hinterherläuft. Deswegen wäre es verständlich und in meinen Augen sogar gut gewesen, wenn er sich endlich die Birne weggeblasen hätte. Das wäre mal ein Fortschritt um etwas an der Situation zu ändern.


 
Man hätte sich womöglich auch eher einen gefallen getan, wenn man das Spiel anders genannt und einen anderen Protagonisten genommen hätte. Als Actionspiel funktioniert es nämlich ganz gut. Die Schussgefechte an sich machen nämlich schon eine Menge Spass, die KI-Gegner sind relativ clever. Das funktioniert ja alles.
Nur wurde da auch wieder bei der Masse übertrieben, es sind viel zu viele Gegner. Außerdem für mich ein großer Kritikpunkt: Zu viele Zwischensequenzen. Es wird ja ständig, selbst wenn sie nur eine Tür öffnen, das Spiel unterbrochen und es läuft eine Zwischensequenz ab. Dadurch wird das Spiel zu oft unterbrochen und der Spielfluß gestört. 
Und die Geschichte, ja, da hast du recht, die ist irgendwie bescheuert und belanglos. Die Kulissen dagegen wirken wieder großartig.
Und so ist irgendwie das ganze Spiel Max Payne 3. Man ist ständig hin- und hergerissen zwischen "das ist genial, das macht Spaß" und "Oh mein Gott, was für ein Schwachsinn, das ist ja blöd."


----------



## schaffi666 (10. Januar 2013)

Gears of War 3. Warum hab ich mir das nur angetan, stumpfsinniges Geballer für die Moderne verblödete Gamer Generation.


----------



## Topsecret1 (10. Januar 2013)

Definitiv Diablo 3 !!!

Am Anfang ist es echt spitze, bis man jeden Akt einmal durch hat, dann wird es mehr als nur drisst.
Von der angeblich sich ständig änderten Welt merkt man nichts, die Schwierigkeit ergibt sich aus dem Equipment, hat man das Passende ist alles easy.  Und neuer " Endkontent " kommt auch nicht, selbst das versprochene PVP bekommen sie nicht auf die Reihe.
Realistisch betrachtet ist Diablo 3 nur ein moderner Asia Grinder wie man es von Blizzard nun mal gewohnt ist.
Torchlight 2 macht hier auf jeden Fall alles richtig, für weniger als die hälfte des Preises.

LG


----------



## Sven0815 (10. Januar 2013)

Naja, bei vielen Games war ja im Vorfeld zumindest anzunehmen das sie Mist sind, das Filmumsetzungen zb selten gut sind is ja nix neues. Dazu noch die Bilder von Vita- und PS3-only-Spielen (wie heisst die Seite hier doch gleich?^^), da ist D3 imo das einzige PC-Spiel von dem man sich wirklich was versprochen hatte und dann doch nur Käse bekommen hat. Schwacher Start, dann stark nachgelassen, und als der Schwierigkeitsgrad und die Items dann endlich fetiggepatcht waren ham alle schon was anderes gespielt.


----------



## Hamma2k5 (11. Januar 2013)

Legend of Pegasus


----------



## golani79 (11. Januar 2013)

schaffi666 schrieb:


> Gears of War 3. Warum hab ich mir das nur angetan, stumpfsinniges Geballer für die Moderne verblödete Gamer Generation.


 
lol .. was hast dir denn von Gears 3 erwartet?


----------



## Triplezer0 (11. Januar 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> lol .. was hast dir denn von Gears 3 erwartet?


 
das frag ich mich auch, stimmungsvolles geballer ohne viel hirn, das war schon in gow 1 und 2 so ...


----------



## Jeggred (11. Januar 2013)

Sowas von: "the War Z" 

Es hätte so gut werden können, es ist so 'n Schund


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2013)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> das frag ich mich auch, stimmungsvolles geballer ohne viel hirn, das war schon in gow 1 und 2 so ...


 
wobei ich mich ja Frage, wo Doom o.ä. Titel jetzt damals sonderlich anspruchsvoll waren


----------



## christian150488 (11. Januar 2013)

Also für mich war es ganz klar Far Cry 3


----------



## Dai-shi (11. Januar 2013)

Hamma2k5 schrieb:


> Legend of Pegasus


 

Yeah!!! Ich war doch nicht der Einzige! ^^


----------



## Drag (11. Januar 2013)

Jeggred schrieb:


> Sowas von: "the War Z"
> 
> Es hätte so gut werden können, es ist so 'n Schund


 
Oh ja....zum Glück hab ich nicht viel dafür bezahlt. Das Spiel ansich war schon recht meh...als ich dann nach dem Tod ne Stunde arten musste wars das für mich


----------



## Mendos (11. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei ich mich ja Frage, wo Doom o.ä. Titel jetzt damals sonderlich anspruchsvoll waren


 
Doom war auch schon damals nur hirnloses Geballer. Dazu noch eine Story, gegen die heutige Shooter wie erzählerische Kunstwerke wirken. Imho hat es sich nur so verbreitet, weil es indiziert war. Ok,  technisch war es ein Meilenstein, was aber für die wenigsten Spieler wohl die Rolle gespielt haben dürfte. Spielerisch bot es gegenüber z.B. Wolfenstein aber kaum neues.

Zeigt btw. auch, daß die Indizierung damals schon ein sinnfreies Mittel war. Die Jugendlichen kamen auch ohne Internet schon problemlos an die Spiele ran und als Erwachsener darf man es im Ausland bestellen, weil sämtliche Läden es aus dem Sortiment genommen haben.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Januar 2013)

schaffi666 schrieb:


> Gears of War 3. Warum hab ich mir das nur angetan, stumpfsinniges Geballer für die Moderne verblödete Gamer Generation.


 Ich fand die GoW Teile eigentlich immer ganz unterhaltsam. Klar Story ist eher rudimentär, das Spiel ist superlinear, aber auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsstufen angenehm fordernd. Würde allerdings auch nie den Vollpreis für zahlen.


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (11. Januar 2013)

MOH Warfighter. Habe es zwar 1-2 Wochen gespielt, doch dann fand ich wieder zu Bf 3 und anderen spielen zurück. Schade um das Geld dachte ich mir dann.


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Januar 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> *Dishonored *- Tolles Setting, interessantes Gameplay, ganz furchtbar lahm erzählt. Man ist nach grob 7-8 Stunden durch, auch wenn man die Stadt erforscht. Schade, da hätte man meiner Meinung nach viel mehr rausholen können. Zu dem ist das Spiel viel zu einfach.


 
Komisch, dass ich 21 Stunden gebraucht habe. Und ich habe bei weitem nicht alles erforscht, bzw. jedes Buch/Notiz aufmerksam durchgelesen.


----------



## McManiac (11. Januar 2013)

Guild Wars 2


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. Januar 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Komisch, dass ich 21 Stunden gebraucht habe. Und ich habe bei weitem nicht alles erforscht, bzw. jedes Buch/Notiz aufmerksam durchgelesen.


 Keine Ahnung, vllt. spielst du anders als ich?  ich war halt echt schnell durch - obwohl ich mich durchgeschlichen habe und möglichst alle Runen etc. gesucht habe. Vllt. sind 7-8 etwas tief gegriffen, aber mehr als 12 oder 13 Stunden hab ich nicht gebraucht. Ist wie gesagt auch kein schlechtes Spiel, aber hab mich geärgert, dass ich den Vollpreis gezahlt habe. Hatte mir mehr von versprochen.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (11. Januar 2013)

Eindeutig Dishonored ... hab es bis jetzt noch nicht durch weil interesse verloren. Eindeutig "überhyped"


----------



## kornhill (11. Januar 2013)

Ich hab 2 Fehlkäufe, die aber eigentlich gute Games waren: 

1. Darksiders 2: Ich fand den ersten Teil um einiges besser. Vom Kampf, von der Story und von den Quests. Das aufgesetzte Loot System hat mir auch nicht gefallen. Das hat zu sehr die Balance durcheinander gebracht.

2. Dishonored: Ich finde es auch überhyped. Und mit Mark of the Ninja kam zeitnah ein Spiel raus, welches einem gezeigt hat wie gut man Stealth in ein Spiel einbauen kann. Dagegen war der Stealth in Dishonored leider nur ein schlechter Witz.

Von den echten Gurken hab ich zum Glück meine Finger von gelassen. (Hatte mich für Endless Space, statt legend of pegasus entschieden.... ein Glück!)

Edit: Hab mir mal die anderen Beiträge angeguckt. Ich würde auch Max Payne 3 und Port Royal 3 nennen. MP3 hab ich mir aber auf der Konsole geholt, und hauptsächlich aus dem Grund "keine Ladezeiten". Dieses Feature fand ich Bombe, obwohl das Spiel ned so toll war. Bei Port Royal 3 das gleiche. Für Konsole geholt. Und die Seekämpfe waren der Genickbruch. Das Spiel eig. nicht schlecht, aber die Seekämpfe haben das Spiel für mich zerstört. Komme da null mit der Steuerung klar.


----------



## Be2k (11. Januar 2013)

ich hab mich mit der Auswahl der Spiele die ich kaufen wollte sehr stark zurück gehalten und habe ich es mir dann doch gekauft war es der Reinfall schlecht hin..

Dishonored wie mein Vorredner.
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier: Mieseste Portierung... bei den ganzen Konsolen rotz der irgendwie auf PC umgemodelt wird bekomm ich nur noch das blanke Kotzen.. kaufe mir schon lange keine Multiplatform Games mehr und das Spiel hat mir mal wieder vor Augen geführt warum...


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> Doom war auch schon damals nur hirnloses Geballer. Dazu noch eine Story, gegen die heutige Shooter wie erzählerische Kunstwerke wirken. Imho hat es sich nur so verbreitet, weil es indiziert war. Ok,  technisch war es ein Meilenstein, was aber für die wenigsten Spieler wohl die Rolle gespielt haben dürfte. Spielerisch bot es gegenüber z.B. Wolfenstein aber kaum neues.
> 
> Zeigt btw. auch, daß die Indizierung damals schon ein sinnfreies Mittel war. Die Jugendlichen kamen auch ohne Internet schon problemlos an die Spiele ran und als Erwachsener darf man es im Ausland bestellen, weil sämtliche Läden es aus dem Sortiment genommen haben.


 
naja, das trifft vielleicht auf Deutschland zu, evtl. noch auf Australien, aber das ist ja nicht so als ob Doom nur hier Erfolgreich gewesen wär


----------



## usopia (11. Januar 2013)

Ich hab gerade mal zwei aktuelle Games gekauft im letzten Jahr: Far Cry 3 und Rage. Ich muß sagen, Rage hat mich eher positiv überrascht und macht mir echt Laune, auch wenn es sich öfter mal aufhängt. Far Cry 3 hab ich einige Stunden angezockt aber das Game zündet irgendwie nicht so richtig, wird schnell öde.
Daher mein Fehlkauf 2012: *Far Cry 3*


----------



## redfng (11. Januar 2013)

Ging mir ähnlich.
Far Cry 3 ist optisch cool, aber mega langweilig.


----------



## Babbelbox77 (11. Januar 2013)

NFS Most Wanted, totale Enttäuschung


----------



## ViennaRenegade (11. Januar 2013)

XCom
Trotz ein paar sehr guten Neuerungen war es von der Klasse des Originals Lichtjahre entfernt.

...und wegen der hohen Erwartungen die leider nicht erfüllt wurden muss ich leider auch Mass Effect 3 hinzufügen.
Gameplay und Grafik Toll jedoch für mich im Finale an der Story gescheitert.


----------



## cgusenbauer (11. Januar 2013)

Für mich waren Crysis 2 und Far Cry 2 die größten Enttäuschungen. Hätte mir auf Grund der Vorgänger mehr erwartet. Technisch und optisch 1A aber trotzdem nicht so gut wie die ersten Teile.


----------



## DCyDe (12. Januar 2013)

Diablo3 > Mass Effect 3 > Guild Wars 2


----------



## rafaeolo (12. Januar 2013)

Darksiders 2 und Assasins Creed 3, beide Spiele leiderr recht verbuggt und deshalb als neue Spiele ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Januar 2013)

cgusenbauer schrieb:


> Für mich waren Crysis 2 und Far Cry 2 die größten Enttäuschungen. Hätte mir auf Grund der Vorgänger mehr erwartet. Technisch und optisch 1A aber trotzdem nicht so gut wie die ersten Teile.


 hier gehts aber um *2012*.


----------



## Mothman (12. Januar 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hier gehts aber um *2012*.


 Naja, Crysis 2 und Far Cry 2 waren sicher auch noch im Jahr 2012 käuflich zu erwerben.


----------



## agentom (12. Januar 2013)

Diablo 3


----------



## Wolli0815 (12. Januar 2013)

Mein Fehlkauf 2012 war Mists Of Pandaria.Also das letzte WOW AddOn


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, Crysis 2 und Far Cry 2 waren sicher auch noch im Jahr 2012 käuflich zu erwerben.


 setz du lieber mal deine doofe Weihnachtsmütze ab


----------



## Dario90 (12. Januar 2013)

Hitman Absolution. Hat nix mehr mit den alten teilen zu tun und ist eher ein schlechter Max Payne / Splinter Cell Klon


----------



## Gorthman (12. Januar 2013)

Auf alle Fälle:
Diablo 3, ich hab zwar noch nie ein diablo gespielt, doch dieses Spiel ist so dermaßen langweilig, da krieg ich das Kotzen. Menschen, die dieses Spiel länger als 30 Stunden spielen können, da hat das nichts mehr mit Spaß sondern mit reiner Sucht zu tun.

Game of Thrones hätte wirklich ein Spiel verdient, das vergleichlich mit Gothic, Risen und Skyrim wäre... genau wie es schon zu Der Herr der Ringe kein richtig gutes Rollenspiel gab, wird man das bei Game of Thrones wohl auch vergeblich suchen. Spieleentwickler wollen sich einfach nicht an eine vorgegebene Story halten, sondern entwickeln lieber die eigene, zumal sie für die vorgegebene noch Lizenzen zahlen müssten.


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Januar 2013)

Gorthman schrieb:


> Menschen, die dieses Spiel länger als 30 Stunden spielen können, da hat das nichts mehr mit Spaß sondern mit reiner Sucht zu tun.


 30 Stunden sind ne normale Spielzeit. Für ein Actionrollenspiel ist das sogar lächerlich gering, da hat man kaum was vom Spiel gesehen. Also bleib mal aufm Teppich.


----------



## Cohen (13. Januar 2013)

Ganz eindeutig Baldurs Gate ED ! Grafik wird nur hochskaliert, es gibt keinerlei Komfortverbesserungen gegenüber dem Original und zig Bugs. 15€ dafür zu nehmen ist ein Witz. Zumal das Spiel höchstens verschlimmbessert wurde... Da gibt es Modder-Comunitys die solche Dinge besser hinbekommen und dann noch für lau veröffentlichen. Ganz ganz große Enttäuschung.


----------



## KaTjoNaK (13. Januar 2013)

*Ultimative Fehlentscheidung!*

LEGENDARY FAIL = DIABLO 3

Als treuer Hardcore Diablo2 Veteran muss ich sagen:  So eine brachiale, dreiste Verarschung habe ich noch nicht erlebt.

Onlinezwang, Pay2Win, unfassbare Eintönigkeit, extremste Balancingschwächen. Pure Abzocke seitens Blizzard, pure Verachtung auf meiner Seite.

Da ich glücklicherweise keine sonstigen Blizz-Games auf Bnet 2.0 Basis habe, konnte ich diesen Schlag-ins-Gesicht-Titel namens Diablo3 problemlos verkaufen. Blizzard ist nun neben Ubisoft und EA ein weiterer Heuchlerverein, der meinen persönlichen Award "nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig" erhält und konsequent ignoriert wird. Meine Integrität als zahlender, mündiger Mensch ist mir nun einmal mehr Wert als das Spielen von solchen Games, nur um dazu zu gehören etc.... Mein Geld werde ich nur noch dort ausgeben, wo der Kunde noch König ist ( z.B. bei Star Citizen )


----------



## Crysisheld (13. Januar 2013)

Piccolo676 schrieb:


> Duke Nukem Forever. Ich weiß, das kam bereits 2011 raus aber ich habs erst 2012 für 10€ gekauft. Den 10€ trauer ich immer noch nach, genauso wie den paar Stunden die ich für das Spiel gebraucht hab.


 
Der Duke von Gearbox ist nicht mal den 10er wert... Immer wenn ich ihn für nen 10er sehe, denke ich mir... Sorry Duke für 2,50 vielleicht, aber nen ganzen 10er? *lol*

@Katjonak

Star Citizen ist doch noch gar nicht veröffentlicht. Wenn ich mir z.B. dieses Project Cars anschaue, sind alles so Projekte, die so nen üblen Nachgeschmack - offenes Ende haben. Mir ist ein Spiel was komplett fertig verkauft wird lieber als immer diese rumbastelei jahrelang. 

Ich finde z.B. Diablo3 nicht schlecht. Battle.net ist nen Scheiss hatte schon genug Probleme damit - das ärgert mich auch - vorallem, dass kein Offline Modus zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Aber das Spiel wirklich sehr gut und macht Spass. IMHO

Pay2Win ist Diablo aber nicht. Du erkaufst dir ja keine Vorteile dadurch, die du nicht mit normalen Spielen auch erreichen kannst. Ausserdem kannst du ja selber verkaufen. Ist ja keine Verkaufsplattform wo nur Blizzard verkauft.


----------



## zephir (13. Januar 2013)

007 Legends . Schlimmste Steuerung aller Bondgames .


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (13. Januar 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> 30 Stunden sind ne normale Spielzeit. Für ein Actionrollenspiel ist das sogar lächerlich gering, da hat man kaum was vom Spiel gesehen. Also bleib mal aufm Teppich.


 

Ich hab jetzt geschätzte 20-25 Stunden Spielzeit und meine alles gesehen zu haben. Dank eines Kollegens sogar das Regenbogenlevel. Dank der immernoch erschreckend geringen Droprate gähn ich mir jetzt auch einen ab. Irgendwie fehlt die Motivation, die ich beim 2ten Teil noch hatte.


----------



## TheChicky (13. Januar 2013)

KaTjoNaK schrieb:


> LEGENDARY FAIL = DIABLO 3
> 
> Als treuer Hardcore Diablo2 Veteran muss ich sagen:  So eine brachiale, dreiste Verarschung habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
> 
> ...


 
Integrität..Heuchlerverein...mündiger Mensch...vertrauenswürdig....

Was manche Leute doch gleich für ein Fass aufmachen bei sowas unwichtigem wie einem Computerspiel...habt ihr keine anderen Sorgen? Einfach peinlich, wenn man an da die Nöte und Probleme von anderen Menschen auf der Welt denkt..


----------



## darky1982 (13. Januar 2013)

Resident Evil 6. Die größte Enttäuschung seit Jahren, von Präsentation bis zum grauenhaften Gameplay wurde das leider von Vorne bis Hinten versaut.


----------



## IndyJonesJunior (14. Januar 2013)

Defintiv Spellforce 2:Faith in Destiny. Bin ein großer Fan der ganzen Spellforce-Reihe, aber Faith in Destiny empfand ich als so langweilig und lieblos "hingeklatscht", dass ich größte Enttäuschung darüber empfand. Ich hoffe nun auf ein Wiederaufleben der Reihe mit Spellforce 3...


----------



## knarfe1000 (14. Januar 2013)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Integrität..Heuchlerverein...mündiger Mensch...vertrauenswürdig....
> 
> Was manche Leute doch gleich für ein Fass aufmachen bei sowas unwichtigem wie einem Computerspiel...habt ihr keine anderen Sorgen? Einfach peinlich, wenn man an da die Nöte und Probleme von anderen Menschen auf der Welt denkt..



Es geht für die meisten hier um ihr Hobby. Bei diesem Thema darf man also ruhig leidenschaftlich werden. Genau wie Briefmarkensammler oder Hobby-Fußballer.

Wer das nicht versteht, ist hier falsch.

Und ja, natürlich gibt es Wichtigeres als das eigene Hobby. Das eine schließt das andere aber keineswegs aus.


----------



## Enisra (14. Januar 2013)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Es geht für die meisten hier um ihr Hobby. Bei diesem Thema darf man also ruhig leidenschaftlich werden. Genau wie Briefmarkensammler oder Hobby-Fußballer.


 
Leidenschaft ist ja ok, aber das ist keine entschuldigung das man irgendwelchen Blödsinn erzählt


----------

